# Bike friendly routes on the Coast?



## speedsterveloce (Apr 5, 2007)

Typically we ride the greater Pleasanton area but the poor air quality is taking a toll on some of us. I personally have wanted to ride the coast but I try to avoid busy / non-bike friendly routes.

Any recommendations for 2 hour or so loop? Would like to keep driving to a minimum.

Thx


----------



## run23 (Jul 26, 2007)

i live in el granada, just north of half moon bay. purissima/higgins just south of town next to the fire station is a good gateway to some smaller loops. 

my usual loop starts in el granada, down the coastal trail into town and onto higgins canyon rd. one mile climb at the end then descend down towards a small parking lot and onto purissima. nice ride back towards the coast.

left on verde. go through the stop light at bottom of hill that meets up with the 1. up a small roller and to the left. you'll see a fork in the road...take the left, (smaller road). you're on lobitos creek rd now. i've only seen cars on this road a hand full of times, but it's a narrow road so be careful around the blind corners.

follow lobitos all the way around, another short climb about a mile up. one steep section that will get your attention. eventually lobitos will run into tunitas creek. turn left if you want one of the classic climbs on the coast. i think it's about 5 miles or so from where lobittos cuts into it and really the base of the climb. if you go right, you'll run into lobitos cut-off. it's another fork in the road. pretty obvious and hard to miss. 

that will loop back around and you'll eventually come to a T junction stop sign after a short descent. hwy 1 to the left, back towards verde to the right. (if you go right, sometimes there is a dog that will come out to greet you. all bark no bite. no worries, but the first time he scared the $hit out of me)

at this point its really up to you. i like to stay off hwy1 as much as possible. nice shoulder and lots of people ride it, but something about cars going 65+ right next to me freaks me out. sometimes the wind wash from large semis or trucks will move you over a bit. again, freaks me out. 

i just double back up verde and back track on purissima and do the small climb that you descended earlier into the parking lot. 

that's about it. great ride, very few cars mid week and a few more during weekends. 

from el granada it's a 38 mile loop. knock off about 10 or so if you're starting in hmb. that should put you in the 2 hour range unless you guys are fast. it's about 2:45 for me from eg. 

that's the loop i do, plenty of more options if you go a bit more south towards san gregorio, pescadero etc. pretty popular biking area. shouldn't be too hard to get info. 

this one might be good for you guys since you can just come over the 92 right into town and go. 

let me know if you decide to go for it


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Most of the coastal roads in San Mateo County are bike friendly (south of Hwy 92 and north of Hwy 17). Hwy 1 has a shoulder or bike lane between Half Moon Bay and Santa Cruz. There are lots of scenic inland roads with very light traffic so you can make nice loops. Look for Purisima, Verde, Lobitos, Stage, Pescadero, and Cloverdale roads.


----------



## speedsterveloce (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I may try run23's route.


----------



## speedsterveloce (Apr 5, 2007)

has it been smokey in HFB?


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

speedsterveloce said:


> has it been smokey in HFB?


What is HFB? In general, air on the bay side of the peninsula is much better than the east bay. The coast side of the peninsula is even better.


----------



## run23 (Jul 26, 2007)

he meant HMB (half moon bay) and yes the air here is just fine. if you went on the ride, i hope it was a nice one:thumbsup:


----------



## speedsterveloce (Apr 5, 2007)

We tried a simple route recommended by a friend but will try run23 next time (hopefully soon). We parkerd downtown and road west on 1, left on Stage to Pascadero to 1. Nice simple 40 miler. Temp was perfect with a light mist on occasion. 1 has a nice shoulder but cars wizzing by at 60+....... Thx for the suggestions.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Biking south on Hwy 1 from Half Moon Bay is fun because you have a nice view of the ocean and (often) a tailwind. Heading back north, I prefer the inland route: Cloverdale, Stage (or Pescadero), Tunitas, Lobitos, Verde, Purisima, to Main Street in HMB. There's only a short stretch between Stage and Tunitas that you have to take Hwy 1 northbound.


----------



## run23 (Jul 26, 2007)

*update:
lobitos is being prepped for a new finish and is unrideable at this time. lobitos cut off is scheduled to be re-paved as well. signs say the 18th is the day they do the bulk of the work.


----------

